# Looking for trainer in Columbus, OH or surrounding area...



## Hachiak (Apr 15, 2011)

We have just moved to Ohio and I was hoping someone could tell me of a good trainer for Hachi in the Columbus area. More towards Pickerington, Canal Winchester, Lancaster, ...

Thanks!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd start at the Columbus All-Breed Training Club. I have been there many times for trials. And there are advantages to joining a club. 
Columbus All-Breed Training Club : Club Info: Membership

If you are interested in Schutzhund, I have heard good things about Jim Alloway.


----------



## Mchlsmth (Dec 16, 2012)

*Estate Dogs*



Hachiak said:


> We have just moved to Ohio and I was hoping someone could tell me of a good trainer for Hachi in the Columbus area. More towards Pickerington, Canal Winchester, Lancaster, ...
> 
> Thanks!


I have been using Bill Price with Estate Dogs in Carrol, Ohio. I highly recommend calling.


----------

